# Kansas Honey Producers' Association



## Jethro

Here is a copy of the program

Kansas Honey Producers Association & Missouri State Beekeepers Association
Spring 2009 Meeting Friday & Saturday, March 6 & 7

Overland Park Marriott 10800 Metcalf (I-435 & exit 169 Highway--Metcalf)
Room rate $85.00 plus tax Make reservations by February 12h
Call 800-228-9290 or 913-451-8000 Group code: American Beekeepers

Thursday night, March 5th:
Board meeting for the Missouri State Beekeepers, 8:00 p.m., Sunflower Room
Board meeting for the Kansas Honey Producers, 8:30 p.m., Conference Room 922

Friday, March 6th
7:30-8:30 Registration, coffee & tea
8:30-8:45 Welcome & announcements
8:45-9:30 Clarence Collison Swarm Management – Are you Winning the Battle?
9:30-10:15 Nancy Gentry How to Get a Standard of Identity for Honey for Your State
10:15-10:45 Break
10:45-11:30 Deb Smith NGO (Non Governmental Agency) Bees for Development
11:30-12:15 Rudolf Jander Honeybees Smartly Decide When and Where to Forage
12:15-1:15 Lunch on your own or Deli Luncheon paid extra with registration
1:15-2:00 Danny Najera The Honeybee Waggle Dances: History & Cognition
2:05-2:45 Ron Fessenden The Honey Revolution
2:45-3:15 Break -- visit vendors
3:15-4:00 Clarence Collison Factors Affecting Colony Build up in the Spring
4:05-4:50 Jerry Brown State of the Industry
6:30 Banquet & Entertainment

Saturday, March 7th
7:45-8:15 Registration, coffee, set up for silent auction in Quail 1
8:15-8:25 Welcome & announcements
8:25-9:10 Clarence Collison Colony Collapse Disorder (CCD) –What do We Know?
9:15-10:00 Main Ballroom: Installing a package of Bees, Steve Tipton
Quail 2: Plants for Honeybees, Vera Gelder
Quail 3
Quail 4:
Sunflower
10:00-10:25 Break
10:25-11:10 Main Ballroom: Removing Swarms from Buildings, Mike Allen & Glenn Davis
Quail 2: Walk at Walk About Acres—Exploring Agritourism, Art & Vera Gelder
Quail 3: Honeybee Photography, Eugene Makovec
Quail 4 Producing Comb Honey
Sunflower
11:15-12:00 Main Ballroom -- Honeybee Biology, Gary Ross
Quail 2 Communication Among Beekeeping Groups-Jerry Brown
Quail 3 Food Safety to include Audits and Licensing, Jacquie Rowan
Quail 4 Soapmaking 101 -- Getting Started, Becky Tipton, Meriden KS
Sunflower
12:00-1:00 Lunch on your own or Deli Luncheon (paid extra with registration)
Silent auction ends at end of lunch
Vendors will be packing up at this time
1:00-1:45 Main Ballroom: Installing a Package of Bees, Steve Tipton
Quail 2: The Energy Auditor/Beekeeper and Infrared Views -- energy conservation measures
one can do or consider in the Honey House (or your own home); hidden heat loses, looking at some
hives during the winter using an I.R. camera to evaluate winter survival, Greg Swob, Beekeeper,
Hays KS
Quail 3: Youth Scholarship Program -- Are you Interested in Starting a Program in your
Club? Presentation from several of the 2008 Kansas Youth Scholarship Recipients, Becky Tipton
moderates
Quail 4:
Sunflower
1:50-2:35 Main Ballroom: Requeening & Making Splits, Kristi Sanderson, Beekeeper, Olathe KS
Quail 2: Making Creamed Honey, Cecil Sweeney, Beekeeper, Spring Hill KS
Quail 3: Nancy Gentry, Topic to be announced
Quail 4:
Sunflower:
2:35-2:55 Break, End of Silent Auction
2:55-3:40 Main Ballroom:
Quail 2: Ron Fessenden, The Honey Revolution -- Focusing on Diabetes, Sleep
Disorders and Antibiotic Use
Quail 3: Making Honey Beers
Quail 4: Making Balms and Lotions, Sharon Gibbons & MO Honey Queen Tara Fisher
Sunflower: Preparing Honey for Competition from a Judge’s Viewpoint, Gary Ross
3:45-4:30 Main Ballroom Clarence Collison, What if?
Quail 2:
Quail 3: Making Mead, Bob Finck
Quail 4 Advanced Beeswax, Sharon Rowan
Sunflower:
4:35- Door Prizes & Raffle Drawings, Main Ball room
Program and Speakers Subject to Change

Our guest speakers

Dr. Clarence Collison is a professor of Entomology and head of the Department of Entomology and Plant pathology at Mississippi State University. Prior to moving to Mississippi he was an extension entomologist at The Pennsylvania State University where he served as a beekeeping/pollination specialist. He began writing his monthly column “Do You Know?” for Bee Culture magazine in 1984.

Dr. Ron Fessenden, MD, MPH, is a retired medical doctor. Dr. Fessenden received his MD from the University Of Kansas School Of Medicine in 1970 and his Masters in Public Health from the University of Hawaii in 1982. For the past two years he has been researching and writing about the health benefits of honey. He is coauthor of The Honey Revolution: Restoring the Health of Future Generations. Dr. Fessenden is the Co-Chairman of the Committee for the Promotion of Honey and Health, Inc., an international organization committed to communicating the message of honey and health, encouraging research on
honey, and establishing quality standards for honey worldwide.

Dr. Rudolf Jander is the last Doctoral student of Karl Von Frisch. His research focuses on experimental analysis of behavioral mechanisms and reconstruction of behavioral macro-evolution. The behavioral mechanisms studied include spatial orientation, visual perception, and learning. Specific topics for macro-evolutionary investigations include spatial orientation, grooming behavior, insect communication and pollen collecting in bees.
This work emphasizes social insects, and includes a variety of arthropod and non-arthropod taxa.

Danny Najera is a current Ph.D. candidate in entomology, and holds a B.S. in biology from the University of Kansas. Research Interests: Honeybee cognition and comparative cognition 

Dr. Deborah Smith received her PhD from Cornell University, and is currently at KU in the department of Ecology and Evolutionary Biology. She is one of the foremost authorities on bees of the world.

Nancy Gentry, president of Northeast Florida Honey Bee Association and PR director of Florida State Bee Keepers Association,


----------



## Swobee

Looks like I have about three and a half weeks or so to get something put together for my talk. Any special requests from you guys (Bill, Michael, Riverrat)? I have the format mostly together, just need to polish and remove some excess baggage. PM or email me if you have any special requests or questions.

I'm looking forward to the meeting- it will be nice to meet some of the folks from Missouri. The 'show me state' did some heavy promotions to get new keepers started in the last two years and it would be nice to see if they paid off.


----------

